
Bitcoin is under attack in India - apompliano
https://offthechain.substack.com/p/crypto-news-september-14-2018
======
gus_massa
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are paywalls ok?_

> _It 's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds._

I tried a few of the common workaround, but they doesn't work. Do you know
one? Also, the post doesn't show even a snippet of the article, so it's not
possible to even have a minimal idea of the content.

